# NPD: Earthquaker Devices Dispatch Master Delay and Reverb



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Merry Christmas to me!

My wonderful wife came through once again! Every year, I give her a shortlist of the things I would like for Christmas, and she picks something from the list for me. Then during boxing week I go out and buy the rest of the list for myself. It's been working well for years. 

This year, from the shortlist, she selected this: 










Here's the link to Scott's shop: EarthQuaker Devices Dispatch Master Delay & Reverb | Axe... And You Shall Receive

I've been playing this thing for a couple of days, and I'm very impressed. Quality of construction is great. Absence of battery capability is a bit strange, but maybe that's just how things are going. Everyone's got power packs now anyway.

But who cares about any of that. What matters is the sound. There are videos on axeandyoushallreceive, and on the internet, but they don't do justice to what's possible with this. I also don't possess the musical vocabulary to adequately describe it. The best I can say is that this pedal is like adding an entirely new musical instrument to my setup. The delay is good, almost as good as my Carbon Copy pedal. And the reverb is good - it doesn't have a bunch of different types of reverb, and it doesn't have an extreme range either. It goes from a small room to a large room, and that's about it. But playing with both the delay AND the reverb engaged is where this shines. By moving just a knob or two, I'm getting rich, beautiful, moody tones that I've never had before.

Everything I play through this sounds different and better than it has ever sounded before. Clean picking sounds beautiful. Driven leads and solos are fascinating to listen to. I find myself playing, and then stopping to listen as the notes repeat, reverb, and decay in what I can only describe as a wash of tone. You can certainly do some characteristic sounds, bordering on gimmicky (i.e. U2/edge sounds), and you might think that it would have limited application. But from what I've heard of it so far, I think it will have much broader applicability to my playing. The word I keep using to describe it is "musical". It's just so easy to get it to add new depth and colour to anything I'm playing.

A great addition to my toolbox, and I think this will have a permanent spot on my pedal board. I wonder what I'll use the Carbon Copy for now....

--- D


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

> Absence of battery capability is a bit strange, but maybe that's just how things are going. Everyone's got power packs now anyway.


Be glad it doesn't have a battery compartment. You'd be spending the equivalent of buying another Dispatch Master in batteries within the first 2 months.

DSP-based pedals, or even those that rely on the humble PT2399 delay chip, consume a lot of current; often 10x as much, if not more than, the average analog pedal we all grew up with.

In a way, the eschewing of battery compartments has been liberating, though. First, that's one (two, actually) less wire to tear and put the unit into dysfunction. It frees up some valuable internal real estate that can be assigned to putting more stuff into the pedal. Finally, you don't have to worry about forgetting to unplug the input to the pedal and burning up the battery overnight.

But congrats!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats - I tried one of these a while back, and though I'm more a spring reverb fan, I was very impressed with it.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats. I am a huge fan of EQD. I love their stuff, they are making some very cool and musical pedals.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

I like your method of letting the wife buy one, then you go out and get the rest!

EQD do make some cool effects.


----------

